# Netbook Internet questions



## Shane

Okay so i was thinking of getting a Netbook,Maybe the EEEpc and have a few questions regarding Wireless and basically getting the internet on it.

I'm probably going abroad around September time to Cyprus, I would love to take my Net book with me, but because im dumb when it comes to networking and wireless i have no clue how i would get internet on it?

Does the eeepc have built in wireless? Would it pick up any internet been in another country?

I just want to make sure it will even work for the internet...or theyre wouldnt be any point in taking it 

Thanks


----------



## ScOuT

Nevakonaza said:


> Would it pick up any internet been in another country?



I have been all over the world with my laptop and have used it wireless everywhere. (all across America, about 15 countries in Europe and about 10 countries in south west Asia) You will not have an issue with connecting in different countries. My laptop is over 2 years old also. 



Nevakonaza said:


> Does the eeepc have built in wireless?


All the Eee PC spec sheets I have seen have built in wireless. b/g/n seem to be the popular standard with these models. That's kinda the point of these small portable laptops 
http://www.asusnotebooks.co.uk/


----------



## gustuvian91

don't worry it'll be just easy as pie. So just ask for further instructions on the sales man when you are going to buy it. Also see some video guides on youtube i think they provide a guide video on how to do it.


----------



## PohTayToez

I've had an EEE for about a year now and I love it.  Fantastic little machine that you can take anywhere, and they have awesome battery life.  Getting connected to a wireless network is no sweat at all.


----------



## Quiltface

I as well have an Eee PC  i love that little guy.  Haven't had a lick of problems with it.
I got the 10" model, i cant imagine getting a smaller one though, the keyboard on the 10" model is 95% of a normal keyboard...(minus the 10key of course.)


----------



## speedyink

I guess it depends on the OS that's installed...the Xandros that comes on some of them is a royal pain in the ass for networking.  Windows XP or windows 7 however run great on these things, and wireless networking is a cinch (especially in 7)


----------



## Shane

Hey thanks for your replies all greatly appreciated,

Okay wo i was looking around and the the cheapest Netbook i could get a Dell inspiron Mini.






Features



> Components
> N-Series Intel® Atom™ Processor N270 (1.60GHz, 533MHz, 512K cache)
> Ubuntu 8.04
> Alpine White back cover
> 1Yr Limited Warranty - Collect & Return
> Integrated 1.3MP Camera
> 10.1" Widescreen WLED display (1024x576)
> 1024MB 533MHz Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM
> 8GB Solid State Hard Drive
> Integrated Intel® Graphic Media Accelerator 950
> Dell Wireless 1397 Mini Card (802.11 b/g)
> 3-cell Lithium-Ion Battery (24 WHr)
> Accessories
> Services & Software
> N-Series Only - No AntiVirus Selected
> Also Includes
> Mini 1011 Base with WLAN
> Internal UK/Irish Qwerty Keyboard
> English Documentation
> N05B1001
> 1Yr Limited Warranty - Collect & Return
> Inspiron Mini 1011 Order - UK
> No Resource CD
> No Software Application
> UK/Ireland 30W AC Adapter



I would choose to have the 16gb SSD instead of 8 and probably install Xp on it,Or windows 7.



I was confused by this below though...what would i choose?  Will either one work abroad?






[/IMG]


----------



## Quiltface

The only thing i didnt like about the SSD is that they are so small... I saw on new egg a SSD drive that was 30GB for $120 i think.  but still...  I got the 160GB model.  since it doesnt have a cd rom  i like to put a few ISO on it and run power iso to mount them.

Also Im anti dell, I think their support and products are poor.  but if the price is right for you i can't argue with ya about that.   A dell netbook might not be too bad since they cant load it with crap.


----------



## LJN

I did run 7 on the netbook, but I found it quite strange. I put the ubuntu verison on it and it runs very nicely. make sure you dual boot and get a good space Hard drive.


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> I was confused by this below though...what would i choose?  Will either one work abroad?



Either one will, one just has a better range and speed.  

There is also nothing wrong with Dell's, I still have and love my Dell Inspiron 6400.

Also I don't know what's strange about windows 7 on a netbook...runs perfect on mine


----------



## PohTayToez

How much is the Dell?  Also, you might want to look into getting one with a normal hard drive.  Mine has a 20GB SSD, and while the speed of the SSD works somewhat to counter the weak processor, I think I would have rather have went with a normal hard drive between 80GB and 160GB (although they didn't offer it when I bought mine).

Although, I do have a lot of media on mine, so if you plan on using it strictly for small applications and interenet, 16GB will probably be fine.


----------



## Shane

The more i read up on this Mini 10 the more i want it! The clips on youtube look amazing.

All together including the better Wireless 1510 option is £222.

Ive thought it through and,I think the 8gb SSD will be more than enough,I only want to install windows Xp which isnt very big and Firefox thats about it because it will be strictly for internet use.

I have an External 500Gb that i keep all my docs on anyway so i can just hook that up if i need to.

Im going to install Xp the USB data stick method....no need for cd drive!


----------



## speedyink

Nevakonaza said:


> Im going to install Xp the USB data stick method....no need for cd drive!



Hell yeah!  I install windows on all my computers like that now.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> Im going to install Xp the USB data stick method....no need for cd drive!



Which method are you using to format the USB stick?

I've installed Vista and Windows 7 this way but I've never gotten XP
to install by USB.


----------



## Shane

Bodaggit23 said:


> Which method are you using to format the USB stick?
> 
> I've installed Vista and Windows 7 this way but I've never gotten XP
> to install by USB.



Well, was going to do it like explained here...

http://www.liliputing.com/2008/04/install-windows-xp-on-mini-note-usb.html

But ive got to admit,The custom Ubuntu install done by Dell looks pretty slick so if that does everything i want it to il leave ubuntu on there.


----------



## Shane

Now theres a new contender in the ring!

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/165735#

Poll created here!

http://www.computerforum.com/151712-one-would-you-choose.html#post1251899


----------



## kakarothusain

If your netbook has Wifi router then only you can use wireless connection anywhere in the world but ya if you are having plug to surf then too you can use internet anywhere in the world..


----------

